

AT&T CEO threatens customer who emailed him - CoryOndrejka
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/02/atandt-warns-customer-that-emailing-the-ceo-will-result-in-a-cease/

======
msabalau
While no reasonable person would expect the CEO of a large company to
personally attend to every customer issue that randomly reached them, it's
hardly a bad thing if the bubble of yes men is pierced. I can't help but
imagine that a company that makes legal threats of this type is also dropping
the ball in listening to customer feedback through normal channels, such as
tech support or customer service.

Customer complaints are a gift, a point well made in the classic Exit, Voice
and Loyalty. Being removed from the voice of the customer is one of the worst
things that happens to business leaders as their organizations grow.

------
philk
If I were an AT&T shareholder I'd be somewhat concerned to have a CEO who
thought "hiring someone make legal threats" was a better use of company funds
than just filtering the guy out as spam.

~~~
ntulip
if you were a CEO, you would notice just how quickly your share holders don't
care so long as they make money. The Board on the other hand, they could care.

------
BRadmin
Here's the emailer's original blog post that includes the audio from the
Executive Response Team member's message:

<http://attepicfail.tumblr.com/>

You'll also find a link to Stephenson's contact info at the bottom (just in
case you're inclined to drop him a line)!

~~~
arethuza
So a paying customer trying to get in contact is "bothering the CEO" - what a
truly awful bit of customer service.

------
paul9290
They are the first of all the other carriers to implement this type of
billing. Verizon and the others will follow no doubt.

In five to ten years(maybe more) no one will be using cellular service to
place calls and thus the carriers have to maintain and grow their revenues
somehow.

------
jrockway
What a clueless company. Now I know why they bumped the ETF.

------
awa
Not a good PR day for AT&T today

------
ntulip
I bet you he uses the eAt sh*T&T legal department against his neighborhood
association too. But we all hate them also.

